# I normally tip, but they said I shouldn't.



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I dropped someone off at the airport today and they said this to me. Sounds like Uber indoctrination. 

That's okay. I gave myself a tip anyway by ending the trip driving through the lane where you have to (the rider) pay a fee to to pick up a rider (but not to drop off; Uber's GPS doesn't know either way).

I'm not worried about a fare adjustment; I ended the trip exactly where the GPS directed me to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

did you ask who "they" is?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> did you ask who "they" is?


They is someone they listen too when they don't want to do something in the first place


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I guess that's sort of like when an adult child is with their older parent(s) and they see the parent getting ready to give the driver a cash tip. They adult child gets so upset and gets nasty with their parent. Most parents give the tip anyway. POS adult kids!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I guess that's sort of like when an adult child is with their older parent(s) and they see the parent getting ready to give the driver a cash tip. They adult child gets so upset and gets nasty with their parent. Most parents give the tip anyway. POS adult kids!!!!


I had a family of 6 in my car. Adult kids visiting their parents. They were going out to dinner.

Mom sitting up front starts going through her purse as we arrive to get a tip for me.
Son in the back "don't worry about it ma, I can tip him through the app"

yeah... no tip.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a family of 6 in my car. Adult kids visiting their parents. They were going out to dinner.
> 
> Mom sitting up front starts going through her purse as we arrive to get a tip for me.
> Son in the back "don't worry about it ma, I can tip him through the app"
> ...


sucks even more when its in a different language but you can tell that the kid is saying the same thing but you cant understand it


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a family of 6 in my car. Adult kids visiting their parents. They were going out to dinner.
> 
> Mom sitting up front starts going through her purse as we arrive to get a tip for me.
> Son in the back "don't worry about it ma, I can tip him through the app"
> ...


God, people suck.

Don't worry, he'll end up in Uber Purgatory Hell, so he'll get his.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a family of 6 in my car. Adult kids visiting their parents. They were going out to dinner.
> 
> Mom sitting up front starts going through her purse as we arrive to get a tip for me.
> Son in the back "don't worry about it ma, I can tip him through the app"
> ...


I am so sick of hearing that from PAX. I am gonna start telling people "I was told that same thing last week and still haven't gotten the tip."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Then they will 1 star you for professionalism.

Just keep mp3 set to 3 dog night song
" Liar" and que it up on hearing tip in app.

Your not " Saying" anything.
Just playing music. . .


Psyops : because Physical Wounds Heal.

" Liar ! Liar ! Liar!" . . .


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> did you ask who "they" is?


Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The "I'll tip you in the App" line should generate an automatic 3 star or less rating. This current week I've completed 35 trips. Of those 35 trips I received 8 tips via the APP and 2 cash tips. None of those people uttered that phrase they just did it.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Then they will 1 star you for professionalism.
> 
> Just keep mp3 set to 3 dog night song
> " Liar" and que it up on hearing tip in app.
> ...


Well, you could explain that you think Uber is keeping all of your tips, because whenever people say this they never show up. Tell them probably better to tip in cash, just to be sure!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> The "I'll tip you in the App" line should generate an automatic 3 star or less rating. This current week I've completed 35 trips. Of those 35 trips I received 8 tips via the APP and 2 cash tips. None of those people uttered that phrase they just did it.


Oh, it does


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> The "I'll tip you in the App" line should generate an automatic 3 star or less rating. This current week I've completed 35 trips. Of those 35 trips I received 8 tips via the APP and 2 cash tips. None of those people uttered that phrase they just did it.


You need to work on your game...

My average is closer to 50% tipping...

Rakos


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

When I hear that I tell them about Uber being on the loosing end of a law suit......

They are going to 1 star you anyway, so go ahead and give them a little history lesson. 
Maybe they will stop saying that.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> could this stupid story be any more vague?


Care to share a better one? I'm all ears.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a family of 6 in my car. Adult kids visiting their parents. They were going out to dinner.
> 
> Mom sitting up front starts going through her purse as we arrive to get a tip for me.
> Son in the back "don't worry about it ma, I can tip him through the app"
> ...


I had a similar situation a while back. Picked up the son downtown, drove to North Beach to pick up Mom and Aunt who were going to the airport to return home to South America, then dropping doting son back off downtown. Just an X ride, but about $30.

Everything works like clockwork -- Mom and Aunt are toes to the curb, easy drive to the airport, drop them off. As the lovely ladies get out, Mom is digging in her purse. Son says don't bother, I'll tip in the app.

We go to the rear of my SUV and unload their bags as lazy, but devoted, son lounges in the car. Mom hands me $10 and whispers, "He no tip. He just say that."

Drive son back to his condo and drop him off. He tipped $10 in app.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I had a similar situation a while back. Picked up the son downtown, drove to North Beach to pick up Mom and Aunt who were going to the airport to return home to South America, then dropping doting son back off downtown. Just an X ride, but about $30.
> 
> Everything works like clockwork -- Mom and Aunt are toes to the curb, easy drive to the airport, drop them off. As the lovely ladies get out, Mom is digging in her purse. Son says don't bother, I'll tip in the app.
> 
> ...


HA!
worked out well for you


----------

